# Crypts and pH/CO2 observation



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's pure chance or I'm onto something. Maybe you crypts nuts can help.

I have lots of crypts - balansae, undulata, wentii (brown and green) and parva. My 33 gal. is packed with them. They've been in there about 6 months now.

For some reason the wendtii were having the odd leaf melt now and again. Nothing serious, probably 3 leaves or so per week.

The tank is low lighting (1.1wpg T8 for 10 hours), CO2 mist, 2x weekly TMG for trace and 2x weekly NPK. 50% water change per week.

Since I went CO2 24/7 instead of with lighting (solenoid) the crypts have grown better and there is no melting at all.

Pure chance, or is the more stable CO2 level (and pH) helping?


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

Crypts are generally sensitive to changes in water. So now that u have constant CO2, ur ph won't change and therefore ur crypts are no more melting. I'm doing the same for my 100% crypt tanks. But i didn't do 50% water change. Actually i rarely do water changes. I only top up water every 4 days. Lol... My crypts are doing fine..


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello George,

What's the pH in the morning and in the evening?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Tank water pH remains a steady 6.8 now with 24/7 CO2 injection.

I also use a CO2 dropper with 4dH ref. solution to ensure CO2 is good, it remains a steady green.

There's plenty of surface movement too, so CO2 build-up isn't an issue through the night, and O2 is good.

I recieved my new camera (Nikon P4) yesterday so hope to share some photos with you soon.

I'm relatively new to keeping crypts but they are fast becoming my favourite plant. They suit my busy lifestyle!

Thanks again.


----------



## wintor56 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi George,

I too am a UK crypt fan.
I have various crypts ( with other plants) in a 4 ft " soft water- 2 parts ro to 1 part tap water" tank with Co2 only when the lights are on, using a solenoid. Strangely enough have not suffered any incidences of melt . The only time I have come across it, is on new imports.
I did try 24hr Co2 but found the fish gasping.
I have also recently increased the lighting from 3 x 4ft T8 to a new 4ft, 4 tube, Arcadia T5 luminaire. Lighting is now twice as many watts as before. Still no melt.
What GH and KH do you have in your tank.

Regards,
Des


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Des,

Great to hear of another UK crypt fan!

Approx. 13dGH and 7dKH.

You think the hard water may be an issue? Is wendtii sensitive to hard water? It grows well except the odd melting leaf.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi George,
I've got a fair few Crypts in my tanks and they do great in the softer water that I use for all my tanks. Most of my crypts don't melt once established (with CO2 turned off overnight), but my C.wendtii 'Mi Ota' which is still having the odd leaf melt, like you described! This is all in water with 0dKH and 3dGH.


----------



## wintor56 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi George,

The water in my "soft" water tank is approx 5-6 gh.
I also have a hard water tank with a gh of 15-16, which is straight out of the tap. I have hard water crypts such as usteriana and aponogetifolia, affinis, also wendtii type crypts together with a few other plants. No melt in this tank either with the high gh. It too has co2 but runs 24hrs through a spiral diffuser, at a low level.
Having said that , just this morning found that a newly purchased crypt usteriana that was in a pot in my "soft " tank was showing symtoms of slight melt. On investigation foung that my large tank of CO2 was empty!!!!!. This in turn would have caused a change in ph which I believe would have caused the melt.There were no other changes in this tank for 2 weeks ie. since the last water change.


Regards,
Des.


----------

